# Leather Holsters



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I made these two holsters for the LC9. I have made a few others for other pistols. I used 6/7 ounce leather and hand stitched them. I textured and tooled the brown and textured part of the black one. I think my next project is going to be a beer holster. Thanks for looking.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice. Would love to hear more detail about how you do the moulding for a specific gun when working the leather.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I only mold when I have a blue gun template or the actual gun itself. I couldn't make one fit like this with no template to mold over.

Thanks!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice 


are they spring loaded or what holds the weapon in ?


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

The weapon stays in by friction I guess you could say. The leather is snug and the molding over the trigger guard helps keep the gun from easily coming out.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Man that is quality work! Very Nice!


----------

